# Show me the best veiltail males you've ever seen!



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm working on a craft I've titled "Fish In A Jar". I hand-sculpt fish from clay, paint them, and them put them in old candle jars, vases, wine glasses, things you typically couldn't but are very pretty, I even add real aquarium rocks and tiny plants, and then to top it off, I add fake water (currently using epoxy resin, gonna look for something different and experiment around)

ANYWAY, I have a blank veiltail sculpt that needs painting, but I don't want to do the typical red, blue or other common colors and patterns, I want something really awesome and unique.

So show me the most OUTSTANDING veiltail male bettas you've ever seen! They can be your own, or one you've seen on Aquabid.

Remember: I'm looking for a real eye-popper, one that you wouldn't typically find in your local Petco or Petsmart, and if you do, he's a real piece of gold in a really muddy river.

I'll share photos once I finish painting it.  I'm not sure what colors I want yet, just something out of the box (I do have a awesome yellow betta, but I've drawn him so many times that its not much "wow" for me anymore.)

Post away!


----------



## TheBlur (Apr 16, 2014)

I think _I Am Puff_'s VT Sashimi is quite pretty. Its quite cool to watch his colors change. The blue in his coloring is slowly turning teal/jade colored and his body is collecting some sort of mixed iridescence of mixed blues and reds!  (I live with Puff so I help take care of Sashimi too.)

I would submit my baby, but he's not a VT and he's still just developing his colors x3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm partial to real Mustard Gases with a blue body, yellow fins and a black outlining band but this boy is quite beautiful!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

This was a veiltail on AB a while back.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My LFS has amazing VTs! long tails and super huge as well. =) I wish I could have taken a picture of them. =(

but they all look like this:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm partial to real Mustard Gases with a blue body, yellow fins and a black outlining band but this boy is quite beautiful!


Ooooh wow! I LOVE that one! He's gorgeous! 



Tree said:


> My LFS has amazing VTs! long tails and super huge as well. =) I wish I could have taken a picture of them. =(
> 
> but they all look like this:


I'm not seeing a photo?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's my VT male from Walmart, Blade. I have an EPIC dragonscale female from walmart, but you only want males ...


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> I'm partial to real Mustard Gases with a blue body, yellow fins and a black outlining band but this boy is quite beautiful!


He is gorgeous, Im also partial to MG's with yellow fins and a blue body but there just some thing about this one


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

just my red VT...no fancy colors but I think hes rather handsome :-D


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tree said:


> My LFS has amazing VTs! long tails and super huge as well. =) I wish I could have taken a picture of them. =(
> 
> but they all look like this:


Are you talking about the first betta in this picture? The picture is deleted and put into archives. That's why it's no longer available.

Here


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh hold on: 
Can you see this one?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, if you can see it, we can see it.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Sweet. The tails were a bit longer at the store and Liz (the fish lady) had a purple and white one that I was so tempted on buying. XD


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to have to make more sculpts and find more jars, these are all really pretty!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You should get him! I love purple bettas. Blade is turning a purple color now and it's so cool!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

I NEED to see these finished.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Try finding some on this thread

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=364017&page=1


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've gone with a design similar to Kiara's betta, I have the sculpt painted and I've even given it black rhinestone eyes. Just waiting for it to dry real good before placing it into the jar.  Photos soon!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay! Thanks! I'm sure Blade will be happy that he's a model now. xD


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> You should get him! I love purple bettas. Blade is turning a purple color now and it's so cool!


I don't have room for another. D=


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tree said:


> I don't have room for another. D=


I don't see why that's a problem.  xD I'm so terrible. I've kept bettas into the cups they came in for quite a while until I had the room. I did daily water changes and filled the cups up to the brim. Sad part is, I think they were happier in the cups. xD They had HUGE bubblenests and I can never get them to in a tank. lol


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Finished putting it together, here are some photos of it after pouring in the resin. Its still drying, it'll take about 15-24 hours with how thick it is.

Its a little yellow, which I don't like, but, since is a betta and some people keep them in brownish yellow water, I'm okay with it.

There's approximately 3-4 ounces of resin in the jar. And those are actual aquarium rocks and piece of a plastic aquarium plant. Hopefully it dries okay overnight.

There's also a comparison shot next to the original and first "Fish in a jar" that I made back in 2011 before the whole resin idea came to me. Its in a baby food jar, and I added resin to it back in January this year (there's a lot of tiny bubbles in it, didn't make that mistake this time, though there are some bubbles, they just add to the effect)

I would love to make and sell these, but, the downside is they would be REALLY expensive because of the resin. I had the smallest kit on the market and is was $12-$15, plus depending on the jar size, shipping would be pricey. So these things would end up being anything from $25-$60 depending on the size and shipping costs. I originally wanted to make one out of a big old fishbowl a 7 inch tall candle jar that's big enough to put my whole fist in. I'm pretty sure shipping for something like that filled with resin would be expensive, and the amount of resin would probably make it weigh 2-5 pounds. Going to try fake floral water and see how that works, just as expensive, but maybe it will be lighter on the weight of larger objects.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good luck! Blade looks beautiful! You did an amazing job. It's very nice! :-D


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, those are so cute!!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

I wonder if there would be a more cost effective, lighter alternative to resin? I know nothing about craft materials. Is there a type of plastic that can melt and dry clear?

Anyway, I looooove them!!!!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Betta Nut said:


> I wonder if there would be a more cost effective, lighter alternative to resin? I know nothing about craft materials. Is there a type of plastic that can melt and dry clear?
> 
> Anyway, I looooove them!!!!


Not that I'm aware of, I've looked and looked, epoxy resin (what I used for this), polyester resin, and the stuffed used in fake flower arrangements all range at about the same price online, haven't checked in stores yet, but I live too far from any places that sell it to make regular trips for supplies.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I just wanted to let you know that $20 or $30 for something like this wouldn't be totally unreasonable, especially for something like the bigger one you just made! 

I think its super adorable and a great way to memorialize lost pets maybe 

Once you do some more experimenting with resins and such I would definitely consider buying something like this from you.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

xStatic said:


> I just wanted to let you know that $20 or $30 for something like this wouldn't be totally unreasonable, especially for something like the bigger one you just made!
> 
> I think its super adorable and a great way to memorialize lost pets maybe
> 
> Once you do some more experimenting with resins and such I would definitely consider buying something like this from you.


I did a quick look at estimated shipping for them, the weight of the one I made is 1 pound, added 2 ounces for bubble wrap and the box, and standard post turned out to be $9.68. (from where I live in Kentucky to California)
I'm going to keep experimenting and see if I can find something lighter, try and take off the amount shipping could end up being for a full on fishbowl.

And they would make great memorials! Or even creatures you normally wouldn't have as a pet. (I want to make one with an angler fish and a great white shark)


----------

